# I just wanna say.............



## Al33 (Oct 25, 2016)

....how it does my heart good to see so many young men on here hunting and killing with their trad bows. IMO they are way ahead of their time not be seduced by the mechanical bows and I sure do like it. They have discovered early the rewards and simplicity of the recurve or longbow not to mention their God given abilities to be successful with them.
Keep after 'em boys and posting up the pics 'cause this old goober loves it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Clipper (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for this post, Al.  You said what I have been thinking.  I too am grateful to see the new hunters being successful as well as the seasoned archers who consistently bag game.


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 26, 2016)

Very well said Al.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 26, 2016)

Yep. Agreed.


----------



## Red Arrow (Oct 26, 2016)

Good to see!


----------



## pine nut (Nov 13, 2016)

It appears that there are several of us"old goobers" that are enjoying it.  Well said from one "old goober" to some others!


----------



## gurn (Nov 23, 2016)

Yep this old Goober loves it too!


----------

